# photomr. jack from sunday



## olilly (Mar 3, 2008)




----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice Jack. I bet that was a good fight.


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

Good looking fish!:clap


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Nice one, what did you catch it on? I never brought one in, but i think they will hit Jigs.:clap


----------



## olilly (Mar 3, 2008)

live shrimp and what a ride he gave me up and down that bridge


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

I bet.Those things are built for Power pulling!


----------



## NEMO (Feb 1, 2009)

those are one of my favorite parts about fishin the bridges, mr jacks always lurkin.

nice catch!


----------

